# RR: 165. Liszt: Piano Concerti, S. 124 & 125



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter, Kondrashin (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










2.	Zimerman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1987)










3.	Janis, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra (#1); Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (#2)	(1962)










4.	Cziffra, Cziffra Jr. (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1971)










5.	Berman, Giulini (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










6.	Katchen, Argenta (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1957)










7.	Arrau, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1979)










8.	Freire, Plasson (cond.), Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)










9.	François, Silvestri (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)










10.	Thibaudet, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1990)










Bonus:	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra (#1)	(1968)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter, Kondrashin (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
2.	Zimerman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1987)
3.	Janis, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra (#1); Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (#2)	(1962)
4.	Cziffra, Cziffra Jr. (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1971)
5.	Berman, Giulini (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
6.	Katchen, Argenta (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1957)
7.	Arrau, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1979)
8.	Freire, Plasson (cond.), Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)
9.	François, Silvestri (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)
10.	Thibaudet, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1990)
Bonus:	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra (#1)	(1968)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

